
Will Fence for Food - mcantor
http://www.vanityfair.com/online/style/2009/08/tim-morehouse-and-jason-rogers-will-fence-for-food.html
======
mcantor
There's a lot of talk on HN about the value of marketing. Beyond its relevance
to my hobby of fencing in general, I enjoyed this article for its depiction of
these two clever guys who are going with a spontaneous idea and seeing where
it takes them. There are obvious and myriad differences, but their attitude
feels very "bootstrap" / "startup"-ish to me. (Particularly the parts about
primarily studying or working while they trained, and still overtaking well-
funded "professionals.")

